# tyre pressures



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

can any one confirm the correct tyre pressures for 3.5t mh elddis majestic uncle norm did tell me i have forgotten


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hugh. I run at 47psi front and 61psi rear. Very comfortable and quieter that 73/79!!


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*tyres*

norm today i had the tyron bands on and the fitter said 62 front 64 back it says in the boxer book look on the in side door but is raining heavy down here


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: tyres*



Shuggy68 said:


> norm today i had the tyron bands on and the fitter said 62 front 64 back it says in the boxer book look on the in side door but is raining heavy down here


You should not take notice of the book or the indication on inside door of the van,,that is pre conversion !!


----------



## Jumbocruiser (Aug 22, 2010)

Previous threads on here have recommended contacting your tyre manufacturer.

If you give them your axle loads, they should be able to recommend suitable pressures.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Norm speaks from experience


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

shuggy, the answer depends on your axle loads. Suggest you read this thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-101081-.html


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

And here's the thread I started 2 years ago...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-86250-.html

Lots of fascinating reading! :wink:

Stay well Shuggy!


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

This document may help you. However, as rightly said before you need to know your axle loads.


----------

